# I can't pay my ESB bill



## Maread (2 Jan 2012)

Hi,
I am currently on Jobseekers Benefit and due to extra expenses last month I am unable to pay my ESB bill.  The payment was due by direct debit on 16th Dec, which I missed.  I telephoned them and told them that I hope to be able to pay it during January, and I found their attitude very hostile. At the end of the conversation, the girl told me that she would set the direct debit payment to go again on 13th January, and if the payment didn't go through there was no guarantee of continued supply.

I intend to go to the Health Board tomorrow to see if I can get a supplementary payment.  I've never done this before so I'm not sure what to expect.  

Has anyone else had any experience of this with the ESB?  Would they cut someone off so soon?  I remember many years ago I missed a bill and the next bill arrived 2 months later with arrears.  Has their policy changed?  Surely, given that it is an essential utility, they should allow more time?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RichInSpirit (2 Jan 2012)

I'd advise you to cancel the direct debit. Ridiculous bank charges for bounced direct debits.  
Get a special budget card off them and agree to pay the bill in installments. You can pay it over 8 weeks i think. 
I'd ask Saint Vincent de Paul for help too. No stigma in asking in the present climate.


----------



## Maread (2 Jan 2012)

Thanks for your fast response, RichInSpirit!
I'm well aware of the bank charges for missed direct debits - €12.50!

I didn't know about the special budget card or that I could pay in installments.  I will suggest it to them. Thanks


----------



## RichInSpirit (2 Jan 2012)

With the installments you have to have the current bill paid by the next bill which is 8 weeks. 
With the budget card you can top it up in the post office and even pay too much if you have it. 
Just thinking if you cancel the direct debit you would probably lose that price reduction in electricity for paying by direct debit. 
But direct debits can be a nightmare if your strapped for cash.


----------



## missthrifty (2 Jan 2012)

I asked the community welfare officer for help with esb and she sent me a basic supplementary welfare application form and asked for a copy of said bill.  That was mid dec and still heard nothing.  When esb ring they are hostile and have heard it all before attitude.  They don't offer a roll over of debt to the next bill VoP seem a good bet


----------



## Maread (2 Jan 2012)

Thanks, Miss Thrifty.  Is it possible the welfare people paid the bill for you already without telling you?


----------



## TheShark (5 Jan 2012)

Ask the ESB to install a token meter.
Buy €5 tokens at most shops , ESB will take a percentage (10% I think) of that towards your arrears.
That way you stay connected and will eventually clear your arrears.


----------



## Maread (5 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the tip, TheShark


----------



## niceoneted (5 Jan 2012)

If you need some help with working out a budget and managing your money better why not try completing the money make over section here - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61289

Might help with you going forward so you don't end up in the same situation again, not being able to pay a bill.


----------



## theresa1 (6 Jan 2012)

TheShark said:


> Ask the ESB to install a token meter.
> Buy €5 tokens at most shops , ESB will take a percentage (10% I think) of that towards your arrears.
> That way you stay connected and will eventually clear your arrears.


 

I would avoid these type of non credit meters.


----------



## Bronte (6 Jan 2012)

I think you should contact the ESB again, you are in a vulnerable situation and it's not nice to have to phone up to ask for some lee way so the girl at the ESB should have cut you some slack.  Maybe send them an email and state your case and ask for their help and advice in how to pay them.  They have systems in place for people who need to pay weekly rather than monthly.  And it's better to have all your dealings with the ESB in writing as that way they are unlikely to cut you off. 

Also as winter bills are higher than summer bills you might be better off paying extra in the summer so that you have more even amounts over the year.  

I think you also need to learn to budget maybe as you don't want to be facing each month with a bill you cannot pay.  As others have suggested maybe you need help with your budget.  You can ask on here if you wish.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2012)

I presume that the original poster has already seen this:

[broken link removed]

Most or all other service providers also offer similar services.

Definitely cancel the _DD _if you cannot afford to make the normal payments. Then engage with the _ESB _to come to a mutually agreeable and realistic arrangement for dealing with the problem. And obviously economise on your electricity usage (and all other expenditure) wherever possible in the meantime.


----------



## Darthvadar (6 Jan 2012)

Mairead.

Please get in touch with SVP. I'm a long-time member, and I can tell you that we're here to help.

We know that things are tough, and we can make things a bit easier.

Please don't wait any longer. No need for you to suffer in silence. Get in touch, please. Don't wait until there's a disconnection. It's far more hassle to sort out if it gets to that stage.

Look St Vincent de Paul up in the phone book, or PM me for numbers.

All the very best to you.

Darth.


----------



## Maread (7 Jan 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I managed to borrow the cash from a family member and will pay him back over the next 3 weeks, so all is ok.
Thanks for the post about the SVP - it is good to know that there is back up support there for people in dire circumstances.

Maread


----------



## Ildánach (9 Jan 2012)

If ESB will not come to a reasonable arrangement with you, then you can apply for an Exceptional Needs Payment from your COmmunity Welfare Officer - see here for further details http://www.welfare.ie/en/publications/sw94/Pages/1Whoisthiscodeofpracticefor.aspx


----------



## missthrifty (21 Jan 2012)

No chance of that.  The CWO forwarded it onto the next level at a different office and I've heard nothing since and she offered no information on whether or not it would be granted.  In fairness to the ESB they didn't contact me in the four weeks after it was due but my sister paid it in case they disconnected. I can't believe life has come to this in such a short space of time.  CWOs have huge workloads I know but they seem unfair in how they decide who and how much to allocate


----------

